# Hoyo de Monterrey (Cuba) Petit Robusto Cigar Review - AWESOME CIGAR



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Had the pleasure of smoking this lil beauty on the first hint of spring here in PA. Took it out on the deck with a Troges rugged trail.

This ci...

Read the full review here: Hoyo de Monterrey (Cuba) Petit Robusto Cigar Review - AWESOME CIGAR


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

I much agree with this review 100%, this is a wonderful 45mins smoke!:first:


----------

